# Volunteers key to county search and rescue



## MMiz (Jul 25, 2004)

*Volunteers key to county search and rescue *

“We get this wealth of knowledge,” Phillips said. “There is no better value.” 
Patrolling the waters is just a slice of what volunteers like Koop do for St. Louis County. 

The volunteer squad is a branch of the St. Louis County Sheriff’s Department. It is a year-round, 24-hour a day operation that assists with missing-persons cases, boat and water emergences, snowmobile, ATV or car accidents, first aid and public safety. 

Members of the volunteer squad are trained as human trackers and divers and also work with K-9 teams. 

*[Read More and chalk one up for the volunteers!]*


----------

